# Mechanisms and efficacy of dietary FODMAP restriction in IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Mechanisms and efficacy of dietary FODMAP restriction in IBS*

Heidi M. Staudacher, Peter M. Irving, Miranda C. E. Lomer and Kevin Whelan

Nature Reviews Gastroenterology & Hepatology

11,

256-266

(2014)

doi:10.1038/nrgastro.2013.259

Published online

21 January 2014

Abstract:

IBS is a debilitating condition that markedly affects quality of life. The chronic nature, high prevalence and associated comorbidities contribute to the considerable economic burden of IBS. The pathophysiology of IBS is not completely understood and evidence to guide management is variable. Interest in dietary intervention continues to grow rapidly. Ileostomy and MRI studies have demonstrated that some fermentable carbohydrates increase ileal luminal water content and breath hydrogen testing studies have demonstrated that some carbohydrates also increase colonic hydrogen production. The effects of fermentable carbohydrates on gastrointestinal symptoms have also been well described in blinded, controlled trials. Dietary restriction of fermentable carbohydrates (popularly termed the 'low FODMAP diet') has received considerable attention. An emerging body of research now demonstrates the efficacy of fermentable carbohydrate restriction in IBS; however, limitations still exist with this approach owing to a limited number of randomized trials, in part due to the fundamental difficulty of placebo control in dietary trials. Evidence also indicates that the diet can influence the gut microbiota and nutrient intake. Fermentable carbohydrate restriction in people with IBS is promising, but the effects on gastrointestinal health require further investigation.

Complete research paper >>

© 2014 Macmillan Publishers Limited. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for posting this, Jeff. i just read this study on the IBS Reporter Newsfeed.

thanks for providing the link to the entire research paper. i do hope they investigate all this further. i've been on a low FODMAP diet for several years now, ever since i first read about it here on the board and i've been wondering about possible long term effects of it.

and they're right about the importance of consulting a registered dietician when following this or any restrictive diet.


----------

